# Wooden Balcony Caulking?



## jesuisunique (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi I live under a neighbor whose balcony is partially covering mine. I've placed a cover over my balcony so that it can be used even in the rain (If I'm entertaining we don't have to rush inside) The problem is at the south side of the porch it leaks in because the wooden balcony above gradually leaks water through the slats or holes etc.

I want to know if 
a) I can caulk/seal up those spots
b) Can it be done to a wooden surface
c) Can it be done to a _wet _wooden surface
d) If I can caulk a wet wooden surface what's the best product I can use?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## kok328 (Sep 14, 2010)

a) I can caulk/seal up those spots - No I wouldn't do that, it's suppose to be like that for drainage and expansion.
b) Can it be done to a wooden surface - Yes.
c) Can it be done to a wet wooden surface - You won't good adhesion.
d) If I can caulk a wet wooden surface what's the best product I can use? - Silicon.


----------

